# Marantz NR1403 Review Discussion Thread



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

*Marantz NR1403 Review*
By Luther Ward








Just getting started: we've all been there at some point. With the growth in home theater, the up side is there are many choices for a basic receiver. The down side is there are many choices for a basic receiver. We here at Home Theater Shack will try and give you a helping hand by reviewing several for you. Case in point, the Marantz Nr1403. With a new slim line chassis, clean looks and all the basic functionality, this is a good choice for the beginner. Take a look at these high points, read on and make the choice for yourself.

•Slim design with half the height of traditional receivers
•5.1-channel AV receiver, 50 watts per channel
•Audyssey MultEQ automatic speaker calibration
•Six HDMI inputs (including one front-panel input)
•Built-in 3D pass-through support for playing 3D videos
•Two digital inputs (one optical, one coaxial)
•Intuitive, on-screen "Setup Assistant" for easy installation
•Three-year warranty

*Read the full review here: Marantz NR1403 Review*


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the review of this little titan. Makes me wonder about the sound with a more efficient speaker system, say in the 92-95db range.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ericzim said:


> Thanks for the review of this little titan. Makes me wonder about the sound with a more efficient speaker system, say in the 92-95db range.


A more efficient speaker increases your extended bass response and requires less power for a given SPL. It will sound like you have a bigger amplifier. This little nugget isn't going to drive a pair of Apogee speakers but with a decent efficiency, you will have more than enough power.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This would be perfect for an small apartment or bedroom system running some small bookshelf speakers. Its compact design means it wont take up much real estate.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Luther! :T

I agree with Tony - this looks like a great receiver for a bedroom /small room system. And, from your review, it appears like it has a nice, engaging sound.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I for one love the slim Marantz pared with bw m1 satellites and sub. 

Clean sound and high WAF.


----------



## treday630 (May 3, 2013)

Hello,


I'm new audio and more of a novice. I'm looking to replacing my Sony Receiver and replacing possibly this receiver. I wanted to know if I could just existing speakers that came with Sony System with this system. 

Thanks,


Tre


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

treday630 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new audio and more of a novice. I'm looking to replacing my Sony Receiver and replacing possibly this receiver. I wanted to know if I could just existing speakers that came with Sony System with this system.
> 
> ...


Short answer probably not, long answer maybe. 

You may want to start a new thread and ask.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

treday630 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new audio and more of a novice. I'm looking to replacing my Sony Receiver and replacing possibly this receiver. I wanted to know if I could just existing speakers that came with Sony System with this system.
> 
> ...


When you hook up your speakers do they have a special connector to your avr? If you use regular speaker wire you should be fine but to be safe if you can list your model it would be easier for someone to answer your question properly.


----------



## treday630 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. I'm away from home. But I do know it's one those DAV systems with a 5 DVD changer and the speaker doesn't have a special connector. As for the speaker wire; on the receiver side you stick the wire in a connector and the connector twist and locks the wires in place. On the speaker side you pull down on a tab and stick the wire in and that locks the wires in place.

My system came with 6 speakers. 4 surrounds, 1 center and woofer. 

I hope that helps...


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Also using the same speakers there won't be much of a difference in sound because of the quality of speakers that came with your system. It may be wise to upgrade your speakers as well.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll be able to use your speakers but you'll have to cut off the plug. 

Your subwoofer is not comparable with any conventional surround receiver.


----------

